# Bonne app pour lire la musique sur la freebox depuis un iphone?



## frutkin (20 Mars 2015)

Bien le bonjour à tous,
Heureux possesseur d'une freebox v6 et d'un iphone, j'essaye de mettre en place ma petite installation Hi-Fi...
Toute ma musique est sur un disque dur relié à la freebox. Je souhaite y accéder depuis mon iphone, pour envoyer le son vers ma borne airport express et ma chaine hifi. J'aimerais également pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers musicaux depuis l'extérieur, grâce à la fonction ftp de la freebox.
Des appli comme AcePlayer, 8player ou tout simplement le Freebox Compagnon font ça très bien dans le principe. Par contre, c'est quand même très moche et elles manquent de fonctionnalité (visualisation des pochettes, lecture aléatoire, gestion des playlists, voire multitâche...)
Connaissez-vous une appli qui ferait tout ça? (en gros, un iTunes où on pourrait choisir l'emplacement de sa bibliothèque...^^)
Merci d'avance,
F.


----------

